# New options for repowering a 318!



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I was checking out Small Engine Warehouse's site and see they now offer a 24 HP Honda to repower the 316 Onan and 318 tractors. That wasn't offered last year when I bought my 20 HP Onan. I'd love to have a 24 HP 316!!!  Here is a link:

http://smallenginewarehouse.com/RepowerItems.asp?Brand=John Deere&Model=318


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You can always get it as a spare


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

At this point, I'd have to sell a kidney to come up with $1500.:dazed:


----------

